# Calling all lone campers!!



## dawsden (Aug 19, 2013)

:idea: Hi all I have just found this site and I think its absolutely brilliant.....thank you for all your tips and advice!! I purchased a duetto a few wks ago and have named him Dennis have only been to the new forest and good old leysdown so far. Sadly Dennis spends too much time on the drive as my partner works full time. I would love to find some single people male or female to go off with and experience some new adventures. I am female and my dog is definitely my best friend:dog: Would love to get out and about and leave him indoors to get his own dinner:lol-053: Anyone up for it???


----------



## whitevanwoman (Aug 19, 2013)

dawsden said:


> :idea: Hi all I have just found this site and I think its absolutely brilliant.....thank you for all your tips and advice!! I purchased a duetto a few wks ago and have named him Dennis have only been to the new forest and good old leysdown so far. Sadly Dennis spends too much time on the drive as my partner works full time. I would love to find some single people male or female to go off with and experience some new adventures. I am female and my dog is definitely my best friend:dog: Would love to get out and about and leave him indoors to get his own dinner:lol-053: Anyone up for it???



You don't mean the dog do you???? :scared::scared::scared:

Welcome, loads of us female solo wild campers here and there's just been a ladies only meet this past weekend and there's a big meet in Devon at the end of the month. Lots of people become friends through the meets and then arrange to meet up independently, just a small group of 2 or 3 vans. Festivals (especially the small local cheap ones) are a good way for a small informal meet as no planning needed and £20 or £30 ticket is excellent value for a few nights camping plus music and facilities.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dawsden (Aug 19, 2013)

*Definitely Not!!*

:lol-053: No no no love him far too much haha!! Thank you for the reply that sounds great bet you have right good time. would really love to join you at some point how do I go about it?? maybe devon would be a bit far for my first trip alone though?? I am in the Runnymede area? :drive:


----------



## carol (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Dawsden I'm a solo traveller too. Keep a look out on the meets forum to find out what's happening. There's a meet in Northumberland in September which, unfortunately, I can't go to because I'm off to France. Alone! :banana:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello Dawsden, welcome to the site :wave:

Loads of help and advice for solo campers on here!


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Aug 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, this is a great place to be!

I am a solo camper (with my two little dogs), and I go off wilding on my own sometimes. I am going to the 'Fit It' meet in N. Devon, and if you decided to come you would be with friends that you just haven't met yet .... so it wouldn't be like going it alone (especially as you have your dog for company on the ride down there!

Please think again about joining us on the meet!

All good wishes to you,

Jackie  :welcome:


----------



## dawsden (Aug 19, 2013)

carol said:


> Hi Dawsden I'm a solo traveller too. Keep a look out on the meets forum to find out what's happening. There's a meet in Northumberland in September which, unfortunately, I can't go to because I'm off to France. Alone! :banana:



ALONE :scared: WOW YR BRAVE!! Have a fab trip.


----------



## dawsden (Aug 19, 2013)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> Welcome to the forum, this is a great place to be!
> 
> I am a solo camper (with my two little dogs), and I go off wilding on my own sometimes. I am going to the 'Fit It' meet in N. Devon, and if you decided to come you would be with friends that you just haven't met yet .... so it wouldn't be like going it alone (especially as you have your dog for company on the ride down there!
> 
> ...



Awww big thank you Jackie:heart: I just don't think I'm that brave yet think I will wait till there is one nearer to home....lost a bit of confidence in my old age


----------



## Penny13 (Aug 19, 2013)

hello and welcome i am about to start living full time on my own in my van, all will be fine the children have bought me a spud gun


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 19, 2013)

well you never know who is coming to devon who is near you so you could have company along the way herbenny isnt to far from you and  i think only think she isnt just drop her a pm and ask she is ab fab and brillant so you could met up with here a pootle down to devon and jaq if you reading this just duck next time you go thrrough a door as your head is getting bigger lol love you realy yukky stop it now before your head explodes


----------



## carol (Aug 19, 2013)

dawsden said:


> ALONE :scared: WOW YR BRAVE!! Have a fab trip.



Or mad! :wacko:


----------



## Glass man (Aug 19, 2013)

I am a solo Motor Home traveller. If you are planning a trip in the future please think about Sweden, Finland and Norway. Away from the large towns you will be amazed at the friendlyness. 
I have now been on my trip for 19 weeks and treated to fishing trips, saunas, meals, private museums and numerous drinks. Both the locals and fellow travellers seem to be espically friendly and helpful to anyone alone.


----------



## herbenny (Aug 19, 2013)

:lol-053:





oldish hippy said:


> well you never know who is coming to devon who is near you so you could have company along the way herbenny isnt to far from you and  i think only think she isnt just drop her a pm and ask she is ab fab and brillant so you could met up with here a pootle down to devon and jaq if you reading this just duck next time you go thrrough a door as your head is getting bigger lol love you realy yukky stop it now before your head explodes



Aww  you little lovely:lol-053: .....will slip you that cuppa and a bourbon next time ok  your on a promise :lol-053:

hello dawsden 
I have just started travelling on my own in between work and doing other fun things ...I occasionally take my other half if he's been well behaved :lol-053:
I have free time mid week if you ever want to go on a little jolly somewhere.  Starting to get to know some nice places and if I am with someone else I too might get a bit brave with the wildcamping :scared:
Give us a shout if your in my neck of the woods or I don't mind travelling a bit further out 

Jac


----------



## dawsden (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you Jac that would be superb. Would be lively to meet you I will pm you. Thank you!


----------



## herbenny (Aug 20, 2013)

dawsden said:


> Thank you Jac that would be superb. Would be lively to meet you I will pm you. Thank you!



Well it certainly would be lively ...especially if I hit the vodka :cheers::wacko:
Just kidding that doesn't happen that often these days only when I am with the riff raff on here :lol-053: ...

I can pm you my mobile number and we can sort something out about meeting up....not sure how far your are from Sussex but there are some great little places.  but I am happy to go anywhere really  ....x


----------



## dawsden (Aug 20, 2013)

Ha ha yes some spelling mistakes have a way of looking good sometimesc: I have sent you pm speak soon Dee x


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum, lots of great folk here, surely you'll have a brill time meeting up with them

Enjoy and have fun.

:have fun::welcome::camper::drive:


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forum :wave:


----------



## Wind Dancer (Aug 21, 2013)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> I am going to the 'Fit It' meet in N. Devon


The 'Fit It' meet?  Phew glad I'm not going, could't be doing with all those star jumps :wacko:
 and 10 mile runs! :danger::sleep-027:

dawsden, welcome :wave:
You are not very far from where I live.  I'm also a solo camper, other than my :dog::dog::dog:
Maybe we can get something going down this way.   We used to meet up at Stonehenge regularly, but that has tailed off a bit.

It's a really good crowd that go to the meets, so please don't be put off that it's not all solo's.   You will be very well looked after wherever you go :dance:


----------

